# Santander / Picos campsites



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

Can anyone actually recommend a campsite reasonable close to Santander. I have friends with a young baby who are on their first europe trip next week and they have asked me for suggestions.

WE used Camping Vergin del Mar on the outskirts but it was a typical spanish rip off at E27.50. Also it wasnt easy to find the entrance. Thank goodness for the man on a scooter who just appeared, directed us and drove away. Do we believe in Angels, yes we do! 

MIke & Ann now sadly back in UK, till next winter


----------



## marco_b (Jul 18, 2008)

We used Camping El Rosal in San Vicente de la Barquera a couple of weeks ago, less than an hour from Santander to the west. Didn't seem quite as squashed together as some Spanish sites we came across, good access to the beach and easy to find.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

If they are only looking for an overnight there is a great spot in the aires book at San Sebastián , a picnic area in the hills got about 20 stone built BBQs and about 50 picnic tables 3/4 designated motorhome spaces and plenty of other parking + flot blue fresh water drainage etc, [align=justify]


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

An excellent aire- where there are usually young families because of the proximity of the elephants etc- is at the National Park at Carbarceno. It's in the All The Aires Spain and is about 30 minutes from Santander ferry. Lovely spot with water, waste disposal etc

43.358664,
-3.818845

http://cantur.com/instalaciones/informacion-practica/4-parque-de-cabarceno

If they want a campsite then we have used Santillana del Mar, above a picture-book little village and about the same timing from the ferry. It was an ACSI discount site I think but have not got the book handy to check.

http://www.campingsantillana.com/

Both recommended but the former is a great place to stay.

G

Edit to sharpen up grid ref.


----------

